# Availability of varanus sp at Hamm



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Douse anyone know roughly what species of monitors can be found at the Hamm shows ? or has anyone been before and seen any types of varanus sp for sale , thanks in advance :2thumb:


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

there is usually most species from crocodiles to the little kings i think ive seen all the trees : victory:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

penfold said:


> there is usually most species from crocodiles to the little kings i think ive seen all the trees : victory:


Much appreciated thank you :2thumb:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I've seen Ackies, Timor's and green tree's, blue tailed, I saw one kimberly's rock monitor year before last too, and sometimes see a few boscs but not too many - usually a few of the smaller species that are captive bred around.

Saw on advert on terraristik for freckled monitors that will be at hamm in March too.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Athravan said:


> I've seen Ackies, Timor's and green tree's, blue tailed, I saw one kimberly's rock monitor year before last too, and sometimes see a few boscs but not too many - usually a few of the smaller species that are captive bred around.
> 
> Saw on advert on terraristik for freckled monitors that will be at hamm in March too.


Thanks for that (i purchaced my female mangrove from your goodself and she is stunning to say the least) : victory:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

monitor mad said:


> Thanks for that (i purchaced my female mangrove from your goodself and she is stunning to say the least) : victory:


How is she doing? I actually miss her quite a lot, I had her quite a while and she was a lovely monitor


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Athravan said:


> How is she doing? I actually miss her quite a lot, I had her quite a while and she was a lovely monitor


She is very inquisitve and interactive with me , she actually climbs out of her viv to sit on me : victory:


----------

